# Do you cross your ankles when you go to sleep?



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Do you cross your ankles when you go to sleep?


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

I often cross my ankles when I settle down to go to sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75

Sometimes - otherwise, I have no idea. I am asleep at the time :stu.


----------



## WineKitty

No. I sleep on my stomach most of the time.


----------



## su0iruc

Nope. I usally sleep on my back, stomach, or on my side, but never with my ankles crossed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

As long as they're close together so my feet don't freeze.


----------



## Becky

I sleep on my side with one leg stretched out and the other one bent. I don't think there's an ankle touching going on though. More like ankle and knee. Well, just below the knee. Unless my toes are cold then I have my toes under my leg.


----------



## UltraShy

I always sleep on my side (either side works).


----------



## Noca

no


----------



## Tungsten

Yes. I have to remember to uncross them when I get up in the morning, otherwise I trip and end up face down on the bedroom floor. Not a great way to start your day.


----------



## ghostgurl

Not that I know of.


----------



## ANCIENT

:con


----------



## minimized

I crossed my ankles as I was lying there yesterday and I thought of this thread.

I don't think I do, but it's hard to say...


----------

